# Nasty storm....



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

It looks like we got a big storm coming... 1-3 feet of snow and temps possibly -20 at night. I have a deep litter the coop is large 15 feet by 15 feet. It's an old barn with average airflow. I have 6 young hens only (9 months). Do I heat just for this nasty cold snap?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

moose123 said:


> It looks like we got a big storm coming... 1-3 feet of snow and temps possibly -20 at night. I have a deep litter the coop is large 15 feet by 15 feet. It's an old barn with average airflow. I have 6 young hens only (9 months). Do I heat just for this nasty cold snap?


i never heat my coop, just their water so it will not freeze
have you been giving them plenty of scratch so they have a nice layer of fat on them? if the litter is good & deep they may come down from the roost & dig down into the shavings to stay warmer.
chickens are smart for the most part.


----------



## moose123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes water is heated and their "healthy"


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No heat necessary, if they're cold they will stay in the coop out of the deep snow and wind if it bothers them.


----------

